# L-theanine and Picamilon



## Tweaked (Aug 26, 2010)

Both are said to reduce stress/anxiety/improve focus.

Over three days, at varying dosages from minimum, maximum and double the recommended, these two supplements did nothing but make me tired. Waste of $30. 

Phenibut is the only supplement that works. Sucks it's tolerance builds up almost instantly.


----------



## Ichigo91 (Feb 21, 2012)

Only things with withdraws and tolerance are stuff that works effective enough.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Try it under the tounge to see if it works better.


----------

